# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến >  10 điểm đến cho chuyến du lịch Phú Yên hoàn hảo

## kimchung

*Nằm ven biển duyên hải miền Trung, Phú Yên với  những thắng cảnh nổi tiếng như ghềnh Đá Đĩa, vịnh Vũng Rô, ngọn hải  đăng... sẵn sàng hút hồn bất cứ du khách nào.*

                      >> Cá mương nướng Phú Yên níu chân du khách
>> Mắt cá ngừ đại dương níu chân du khách Phú Yên
*1. Mũi Đại Lãnh*
 

                                      Mũi Đại Lãnh là điểm cực đông của tổ quốc, nơi đón ánh bình minh  đầu tiên trên đất liền. Có tên gọi khác là mũi Điện, mũi Đại Lãnh là một  nhánh của dãy Trường Sơn đâm ra biển. Nhìn từ trên xuống, mũi Đại Lãnh  như một ngọn núi đang vươn mình ra biển. Nếu đến Phú Yên, du khách đừng  bỏ lỡ cơ hội được đón những tia nắng đầu tiên của một ngày mới.


*2. Ngọn Hải Đăng*
 

                                      Được xây dựng vào năm 1890, tháp đèn hải đăng Đại Lãnh là một khối  hình trụ màu xám, cao 26,5m so với mặt đất và cao 110m so mặt nước biển  và có thể phát tín hiệu xa 27 hải lý.  Bên trong lòng tháp là cầu thang  xoắn ốc bằng gỗ với 110 bậc. Đây là địa điểm tuyệt đẹp để bạn đón ánh  bình minh ở Đại Lãnh. Không chỉ có cảnh đẹp, ở đây còn nổi tiếng với các  món ăn ngon từ cá chình khiến du khách khó có thể bỏ qua.


*3. Biển Bãi Môn, Bãi Xép*
 

                                      Đây là hai bãi tắm nổi tiếng nhất ở Phú Yên. Nếu bãi Môn được mệnh  danh là hoa hậu biển Phú Yên thì bãi Xép lại được ví như một nàng tiên  còn say giấc. Đây là địa điểm lý tưởng cho du khách tha hồ nghỉ dưỡng,  vui chơi giải trí, cắm trại, tắm biển, lặn biển, thưởng thức các món ăn  đặc sản biển... Ngoài hai bãi biển kể trên, Phú Yên còn có nhiều bãi  biển đẹp khác cho du khách lựa chọn như bãi biển Tuy Hoà, bãi biển Long  Thuỷ, bãi Bàng - bãi Gốc, bãi Nồm, bãi Ôm, bãi biển Từ Nham, Bãi Tràm…


*4. Ghềnh Đá Đĩa*
 

                                      Nằm trên địa phận của huyện Tuy An, cách thành phố Tuy Hòa 40km,  ghềnh Đá Đĩa rộng khoảng 50 m và trải dài hơn 200m  là một trong những  danh thắng tuyệt đẹp của mảnh đất Phú Yên. Từ trên cao, ghềnh đá đĩa như  một tổ ong khổng lồ với các khối đá hình lục giác, ngũ giác xếp đều vào  nhau. Được công nhận là thắng cảnh thiên nhiên cấp quốc gia vào năm  1998, ghềnh Đá Đĩa là một địa điểm tham quan thu hút rất đông du khách  trong và ngoài nước.


*5. Vịnh Xuân Đài*
 

                                      Nằm trên địa bàn huyện Tuy An và thị xã Sông Cầu, vịnh Xuân Đài là  một trong những nơi đặt chân đầu tiên của lưu dân người Việt trên vùng  đất Phú Yên hơn 400 năm trước. Với cảnh sắc hữu tình, có nhiều đảo, bãi  tắm rất đẹp và hoang sơ, vịnh Xuân Đài thích hợp để xây dựng các loại  hình du lịch nghĩ dưỡng, sinh thái biển hay thể thao nước. Địa danh này  được hứa hẹn sẽ trở thành một điểm đến nổi tiếng ở khu vực duyên hải  miền Trung.


*6. Nhà thờ cổ Mằng Lăng*
 

                                      Được xây dựng từ năm 1892, nhà thờ cổ Mằng Lăng là địa điểm tham  quan nữa tại Phú Yến. Tên gọi Mằng Lăng là từ đọc lệch của từ bằng lăng,  một loại cây có hoa màu tím, có nhiều ở vùng đất này. Trong quá khứ,  nhà thờ Mằng Lăng đã từng là nơi dừng chân giảng dạy của giám mục  Alexandre de Rhodes (cha Đắc Lộ), nơi đây hiện còn lưu giữ quyển sách cổ  'Phép giảng 8 ngày' được in vào thế kỷ 17 tại Roma.


*7. Đập Tam Giang*
 

                                      Nằm chắn ngang dòng sông Cái, đập Tam Giang là công trình thủy lợi  quan trọng giúp tưới tiêu cho các cánh đồng ruộng ngút ngàn ở các xã An  Thạch, An Ninh…của huyện Tuy An. Tham quan đập Tam Giang và thưởng thức  đặc sản cá chình sông Cái là một điều thú vị nhất mà du khách không nên  bỏ qua.


*8. Vịnh Vũng Rô*
 

                                      Vịnh Vũng Rô một trong những vịnh đẹp nổi tiếng của khu vực ven  biển miền Trung. Nằm dưới chân Đèo Cả, tiếp giáp với vịnh Vân Phong  (Khánh Hòa). Đây là nơi cập bến của những chuyến tàu không số huyền  thoại của con đường Hồ Chí Minh trên biển. Ngày nay, với những dự án đầu  tư vào du lịch trong và ngoài nước, vịnh Vũng Rô hứa hẹn sẽ trở thành  một nơi du lịch nghĩ dưỡng hấp dẫn du khách trên khắp thế giới.


*9. Đầm Ô Loan*
 

                                      Nằm dưới chân đèo Quán Cau, quốc lộ 1A, đầm Ô Loan được ví như là  một con phượng hoàng đang tung cánh bay. Đây là địa điểm tuyệt đẹp cho  du khách ngắm ánh mặt trời vào lúc bình minh. Du ngoạn đầm Ô Loan, du  khách sẽ được thưởng thức đặc sản sò huyết trứ danh nổi tiếng trên khắp  cả nước.


*10. Tháp Nhạn*
 

                                      Nằm trên đỉnh núi Nhạn, tháp Nhạn hay còn gọi là Bảo Tháp là tháp  Chăm đầu tiên được thắp sáng hằng đên ở Việt Nam. Tháp Nhạn cao 22m,  được xây dựng từ thế kỷ 12. Lên tháp Nhạn vào mỗi tối thứ 7 cuối tuần,  du khách sẽ được thưởng thức các điệu múa Chăm, bài chòi hay các bài hát  ca ngợi con người và cảnh đẹp Phú Yên.

----------

